# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πότε χωρίζουμε τα μικρά από τους γονείς;

## aggelos

καλησπερα.εχω 3 καναρινακια που ειναι 30 ημερων στο μισο κλουβι με τον πατερα τους κ στο αλλα μισο ειναι η μητερα τους η οποια πλακωνει τα καινουργια αυγα της  τα οποια θα σκασουν μυτη τις επομενες μερες.η ερωτηση μου ειναι ποτε μπορω να χωρισω τελειως τα μικρα απο τον πατερα τους?

----------


## jk21

Οταν θα εισαι σιγουρος εξεταζοντας το καθενα ξεχωριστα ,οτι εκτος αυγοτροφης τρωνε σιγουρα και σπορους μονα τους .και παλι για ενα διαστημα να ειναι σε κλουβι πλησιον των γονιων ή εκει που τα εχεις χωρια απο τον πατερα που θα γυρισει στη μανα ,ωστε η προσαρμογη στον αποχωρισμο να ειναι πιο ομαλη .αν δεις καποιο να το πειραζουν τα αλλα ή να μην τρωει το επαναφερεις αμεσα στον πατερα

----------


## takism3

αφου εχεις τετοιο κλουβι...λογικα ζευγαρωστρα που χωριζει στη μεση επρεπε γνωμη μου να εχεις νβαλει ηδη τον αρσενικο διπλα με τη θυληκια να εχει προσαρμοστει τοσες μερες αφου θα σκασουν και τα αλλα μικρα κα ιθα ταιζε απο  το χωρισμα χωρις προβλημα....ετσι στις ταιστρες που θα ηταν τα μικρα θα εβλεπες αν τρωνε αυτα...τα αφηνες κα ι2-3 μερες ακομα παραπανω και τα ξεχωριζες τελειως..

----------


## aggelos

εβαλα σημερα τον αρσενικο με την θυλικια κ στο αλλα μισο τα 3 καναρινακια.αυριο μεθαυριο περιμενω να σκασουν μυτη τα καινουργια καναρινακια.ποσες μερες να τα αφησω με το χωρισμα για να τα χωρισω τελειως απο τους γονεις τους?

----------


## orion

Μετά την 30η μέρα θα τρώνε σπόρους και φυσικά καθημερινά αυγό, αυγοτροφή και μηλαράκι...Πάντα τις πρώτες μέρες τα έχεις υπό παρακολούθηση... Βάζε και μπάνιο καθημερινά ή μέρα παρά μέρα ώστε να φρεσκαριστούν, αντριστρεσαριστούν κλπ...

----------

